# Ego cordless mower and blower



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

I just thought I would share my experience with these cordless electric yard tools. Most folks here know I am a small engine mechanic and ran a landscape company for many years so I am very experienced with power equipment. I'll start of with saying I was skeptical of their claims of the power of gas. So I used these tools for a whole season to get a good feel for them and give an honest evaluation and opinion. Keep in mind my previous mower was a snapper self propelled with a big gas engine, side chute and bag. I have to say I absolutely love this mower! It took me a few cuts to get used to the fact that it makes almost no noise, I had to keep looking behind me to make sure it was cutting, lol. I never once put the bag on it, always mulched, and it never labored even in tall wet grass, it automatically ups the power on demand. I would slow the pace down when it was tall as it would leave stragglers due to the fact that it uses a no lift mulch blade, but the gas mower would too. Next thing I liked about it was it weighs nothing! I purchased the self propelled model because I have always run snapper self propelled mowers. But I really dont need that with this mower and I could have saved another hundred bucks going with a push mower. Next thing is the battery charges from dead flat to fully charged in less than an hour and I can cut my lawn 3 times on one charge. I'll post some pics and show some other things I like about it.


 
Oh yeah, @Kenbo says I'm gay because I got rid of all my gas lawn equipment. But what does he know, he's Canadian, lol more pics and further discussion soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2018)

3 times? how small/big is your lawn? any hills?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2018)

does it take the 54V battery? or do you just plug in the mower.... I have an Echo cordless weed eater and blower, I'm happy with both, but the blower isnt quite as strong as a gas one...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> 3 times? how small/big is your lawn? any hills?


Just an average size residential lawn, front yard is bigger than the back, I can mow, trim, edge, and blow in about an hour. And no hills. But it will run for a long long time.



barry richardson said:


> does it take the 54V battery? or do you just plug in the mower.... I have an Echo cordless weed eater and blower, I'm happy with both, but the blower isnt quite as strong as a gas one...


Its 58 volt, 7 amp hour on the mower and 5 amp hour on the blower, but you can run any of the batteries in any of their tools. The blower is not as powerful as my big gas back pack blower but it is very close and more than adequate.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

Some things I like about the mower are the one lever height adjust, super quick and easy.


 pop 2 clips to extend or close up the handle.


 Upper handle colapsed.


 One lever yo adjust the height of the handle or fold it up for storage, again it's super quick and easy and locks securely.


 All folded up and ready to stand on end for storage.


 Also when you stand it on end it's easy to do blade maintenance or clean the deck.


 Since it's a plastic deck I use a plastic putty knife to scrape the deck clean after each mowing. This is after mulching leaves.


 This is how I store it in my garage, only takes up a space about 1 foot by 2 foot.


 
I mulched all year with it and never even put the bag on, it does a great job mulching, way better than my gas powered snapper mower.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

This is what I started with in my backyard. It snowed befor I did this so the leaves where wet and kinda stuck to the lawn in spots.


 But it still did a pretty good job mulching the leaves, I did run over them twice.


 
I have since ordered a high lift blade for the mower so it might lift the leaves and stand the grass up better. The trade off will be slightly more noise and battery usage. The battery last so long I really dont see it to be an issue. I'll let you know after the next cutting as I'll need to mulch the leaves one more time before I put the mower away for the winter.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

The pro's of this mower.
Extremely light weight, quiet, no maintenance, no gas, oil, spark plugs, or air filters, no drive belts either. No pulling on a rope either, just push a button and squeeze the handle and away you go mowing almost silently. Very fast battery charge time and long run time. All plastic deck wont dent or rust and helps keep the weight down.
Did I mention that it's quiet? It's even got headlights so I can now the lawn at midnight if I wanted to and no one would here me, the feral cats at my house aren't even scared of it and they just sit on the front deck and watch me mow, lol, the old gas mower would send em running. Would I buy this mower again after using it for a full season? The answer is absolutely yes! I love this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

I almost forgot, what dont I like about it? The only thing I really didn't like is the fact that you have to release the drive lever a few inches before you want to stop or the drive doesn't disengage. Not a big deal really I just had to retrain my mind on how to use the drive versus my old mower. But that's really my only small complaint.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

Now on to the back pack blower. What I like? Extremely light weight compared to my old commercial back pack blower. Super quite, no need to wear ear plugs or muffs with this blower. It has good power and a turbo power button.
The battery is where most of the weight is. I like the trigger mounted to the tube, that makes it very easy to control.


 The blower motor is actually in the tube and in direct line of the air flow.


 The harness is a bit of a joke and way overkill, lol. It's not a jet pack! You really dont need a waist strap, all I use are the shoulder straps. They could probably cut production cost of they did away with the waist belt.


 
cfm is more important than mph, its air volume that gets the job done.



Does it make the claimed 600cfm? I dunno, but I do know that it works and works well, great for weekly lawn maintenance and will do a good job blowing leaves but if you have a lot you will need an extra battery. But if you have the mower and any of the other machines they offer you'll have extra batteries.
What dont I like? I wish the throttle trigger would lock, it doesn't. And I do not like the waist belt.
They do offer a handheld blower as well that I hear works good too.
Overall I am very pleased with the ego line of products, I'll buy their edger next. And it's a Michigan based company, even though it's not made here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 13, 2018)

Greg, what did that mower run?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 13, 2018)

As fast as you can push it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Greg, what did that mower run?


I got it at home depot in the spring, I think it was $499, push was $399. Knowing what I do now I would buy the push mower because they really dont weigh anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh, and it has a five year warranty.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2019)

@Kenbo @Mr. Peet Just thought I'd bring this thread back up rather than jacking kenns thread, just a continuation of his conversation about cordless lawn equipment. I'm into my second season with this mower and still love as much as the day I purchased it. I'm completely happy with it. I have since changed the blade to one with a slightly higher lift to get the grass to stand up when mowing, cuts better and still mulches good. This is a plastic deck mower that has proven itself to be durable and trouble free. The mower is so light that if u had to purchase another one I would just get the push mower, it really weighs nothing. I kid around and say it's like a Fisher Price kids mower, but it really is very light weight especially compared to a gas mower. Ego makes a steel deck mower, probably just for those that think it is better, but I gotta tell ya you dont need a steel deck mower, the plastic is great, no rust and tough. I dig the one lever height of cut and took less handle height adjustment. I've still never put the bag on it, never needed it, mulches better than any gas mower I have ever used. I couldn't be happier with this mower and blower. If my current cordless trimmer ever dies I'll buy the Ego brand to replace it so all the batteries will be the same.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 1, 2019)

Begs the question, since you were in the landscape business, would you buy this equipment for business purposes? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Begs the question, since you were in the landscape business, would you buy this equipment for business purposes? Chuck


No I wouldn't, only because you would need a ton off batteries. Maybe for the California noise pollution natzis it would make sense as you have no other alternative. But for the average home owner it's the way to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 31, 2020)

Update, 3 years of ownership now, ending the third season. I have 2 battery chargers. A big one that came with the big 7.5 amp hour battery for the mower and a smaller one that came with the 5 amp hour battery for the blower. Big charger has failed, won't charge the batterys fully and won't reset. The small one works just fine so I'm using that. The good thing about the ego brand is all the batteries and chargers are interchangeable.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 4, 2020)

My neighbor has that mower plus the edger and a chain saw. The batteries fit them all. He loves it. I used the chain saw last Dec to cut a Christmas tree and it worked fine. Cut three trees with no problems or slow downs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Update, 3 years of ownership now, ending the third season. I have 2 battery chargers. A big one that came with the big 7.5 amp hour battery for the mower and a smaller one that came with the 5 amp hour battery for the blower. Big charger has failed, won't charge the batterys fully and won't reset. The small one works just fine so I'm using that. The good thing about the ego brand is all the batteries and chargers are interchangeable.


Update: unplugged charger for awhile and it finally reset and seems to be working again.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2021)

Update........
Now into 4th year of ownership with this mower, the mower is still great and I have not had one issue with it, everything is still tight and works as it did when it was new. 
Now the battery on the other hand has beco.e an issue again no matter what charger I use. I can't even get my tiny backyard done with the 7amp hour battery it came with. When new I could cut both my front and back yard 3 times before it needed a charge. 
So like any cordless battery powered tool it's time for a new battery, no big deal right? $349  from ego for a new replacement battery, that's a little more than half what I paid for the mower when new with the battery. I can find Chinese aftermarket batteries for about $250, but that's a risk. Not sure what I'm going to do yet....... I may just get another 5amp hour battery as they are substantially cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 25, 2021)

Have you tried a drain and freeze then recharge cycle for the battery? Used to work on the old cellphone batteries... Just crapshoot really. Not a recommended fix I am sure


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2021)

I have not. I had an issue with this battery once before, was kind of doing the same thing. Do tell the process.......


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have not. I had an issue with this battery once before, was kind of doing the same thing. Do tell the process.......


Basically, we used to run our batteries dead then freeze them overnight. Get them out in the am and put them straight on a charger. Rumor was it broke some kind of crystalline formation loose. I dont know. I do know I have seen a few old cellphone batteries revived with that method.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jul 25, 2021)

I have the whole set push mower, weedeater, blower, hedge cutter and 16" chainsaw. Going on 3 years and I love em. Biggest thing for me is I can get out in our neighborhood early in the a.m. and neighbors don't complain about noise.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh, and it has a five year warranty.



Does the battery have that warranty on it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2021)

It did when new, but I'm sure it was only a year or 2, not 4 years.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> It did when new, but I'm sure it was only a year or 2, not 4 years.



Might give the warranty angle a shot. My son has great success in getting new batteries when they give up the ghost. Chuck


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 25, 2021)

You might could give this a try.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2021)

My problem is it's not totally dead. Just wont get a full charge or discharge fully. Doesnt last very long.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Does the battery have that warranty on it?


Battery had a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> You might could give this a try.


This was interesting, but would like to have seen if it took a full charge after a few hours, and if it actually restored life to the battery. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2021)

Just a thought here. Batteries don't last forever, I have purchased dozens for my cordless drills and tools. It's just part of it I think. What kills me is the cost of the batteries! I'm not faulting my ego tools, I really am happy with how they work and the benefits of electric like no gas, oil, maintenance, noise, light weight, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jul 26, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> This was interesting, but would like to have seen if it took a full charge after a few hours, and if it actually restored life to the battery. Chuck


I've had several people use this for old drill batteries and they charged back to full. If I ever have one that dies, I'm going to give it a shot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 26, 2021)

I haven't watched either of those videos yet but I have jumped numerous "bad" batteries and brought them back to life and used them for a while after. When they run down to very low voltage the charger sees them as bad and will not charge them. After jumping they are of high enough voltage the charger goes ahead and charges them. They are not bad at all. I've done this a couple times to the same battery. Another ploy to get our money

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 13, 2021)

Ok so here's a couple of updates. I purchased an aftermarket battery through Amazon, Sam size but about $100 less and it works perfectly. 
2nd thing is I was using the mower yesterday and the variable speed controll stopped working, it now has one speed, run! I vary it to some point with the engagement lever but I wish I could just slow it down, especially now that the leaves are starting to fall. So I went online to see I I could get a new speed controll, I'm thinking it's gotta be just a resistor type controll and I'll just order one and change it out. But ego has no parts breakdown on their site, you order parts through ereplacement parts online, but again I saw no parts diagram. So I wrote down the model and serial number and called customer service to see if they could help me. She looked up my serial number and said I never registered it but that she could do it for me over the phone, so we did that. Then she said the mower has a 5 year warranty and that if I could take it to a service center it would be repaired for free under warranty, great! Better than I expected, I would have been happy with buying the part. So she said hold on and I'll find a service center near you, ok no problem I said. Quite a bit of time passes as I'm on hold, she comes back on and says thank you for holding, the problem is there is no service center near you. I said ok now what? Can I order the part? She said we are sending you a new lawnmower by ups as a one time warranty claim and you don't have to send your old one back you can keep it!
Ok this is outstanding customer service way above and beyond what I was expecting!! So now I just wait for an email with a tracking number. 
If I was retired this would be a prime opportunity to open a service center here, lol.
I'll keep you guys posted on how this plays out.........

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 13, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> If I was retired this would be a prime opportunity to open a service center here, lol.


BUT wait until you have your new one in hand first!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 13, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok so here's a couple of updates. I purchased an aftermarket battery through Amazon, Sam size but about $100 less and it works perfectly.
> 2nd thing is I was using the mower yesterday and the variable speed controll stopped working, it now has one speed, run! I vary it to some point with the engagement lever but I wish I could just slow it down, especially now that the leaves are starting to fall. So I went online to see I I could get a new speed controll, I'm thinking it's gotta be just a resistor type controll and I'll just order one and change it out. But ego has no parts breakdown on their site, you order parts through ereplacement parts online, but again I saw no parts diagram. So I wrote down the model and serial number and called customer service to see if they could help me. She looked up my serial number and said I never registered it but that she could do it for me over the phone, so we did that. Then she said the mower has a 5 year warranty and that if I could take it to a service center it would be repaired for free under warranty, great! Better than I expected, I would have been happy with buying the part. So she said hold on and I'll find a service center near you, ok no problem I said. Quite a bit of time passes as I'm on hold, she comes back on and says thank you for holding, the problem is there is no service center near you. I said ok now what? Can I order the part? She said we are sending you a new lawnmower by ups as a one time warranty claim and you don't have to send your old one back you can keep it!
> Ok this is outstanding customer service way above and beyond what I was expecting!! So now I just wait for an email with a tracking number.
> If I was retired this would be a prime opportunity to open a service center here, lol.
> I'll keep you guys posted on how this plays out.........


That is beyond cool! Unheard of customer service! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2021)

Well they printed the shipping tag with tracking number a week ago, it finally was picked up by ups yesterday, eta is 1st of November.


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 27, 2021)

An entire new mower? For free? That's incredible. Also says it's cheaper to replace the mower than pay a tech to fix the speed control. Kind of like phones, laptops, most appliances...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> An entire new mower? For free? That's incredible. Also says it's cheaper to replace the mower than pay a tech to fix the speed control. Kind of like phones, laptops, most appliances...


We've definitely become a disposable society! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2021)

They would have repaired it but there isn't a repair facility near me. So to keep the customer happy they decided to just send me a new one. All I was really hoping for was getting a part that I could change to fix it. But if I get another 4 years out of the new mower and it breaks I'll just buy another ego mower, I am really happy with the performance of the mower, best mulching mower I have ever had! I've never even put the bag or side discharge chute on it and I just grind up all the leaves in the fall too. But I'll say that the customer service experience was outstanding and that'll keep me as a customer for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Oct 27, 2021)

I have read this entire thread and just told me wife that we will be getting Ego everything when needed. Thanks for all the detail.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 27, 2021)

How about buying the needed part and installing it yourself. Then you have two mowers in case one breaks down


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> How about buying the needed part and installing it yourself. Then you have two mowers in case one breaks down


That was my intention originally but I couldn't find a parts breakdown to identify the part and get a part number. Ego doesn't seem the parts either, they are only sold through ereplacement parts online, but they don't show a parts breakdown either. That's why I originally called ego to see if I could get the part, their sending me a mower instead, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 1, 2021)

I came home from work today and look what was on my back patio. A new ego mower, but minus the batteries and charger.




Again, outstanding customer service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------

